# how to upgrade 7.0-CURRENT ?



## Gerardo (Dec 19, 2009)

how to upgrade 7.0-CURRENT to 8.0 RELEASE


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 19, 2009)

Start with reading http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/updating-upgrading.html


----------



## bigearsbilly (Dec 31, 2009)

I tried upgrading in place but it made a right dog's breakfast of it.
I spent hours trying to get it all working.
I ended up doing a fresh install.


----------



## chalbersma (Dec 31, 2009)

Is there still a 7.0-Current I thought that was now 8.0-current?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 31, 2009)

It's neither. There's 9-CURRENT. The 7 and 8 versions are at -STABLE.


----------

